# Wie starte ich den Gray simulatior



## Bensen83 (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe mir den gray simulator (OPC) herunter geladen und installiert, aber wie3 starte ich den denn jetzt? im verzeichnis ist nur eine readme und da finde ich nichts


----------



## david.ka (6 Juli 2011)

was ist der gray simulator? wo kann man den herunterladen?


----------



## andy_l (7 Juli 2011)

er meint wahrscheinlich den von GrayBox Software hier:
http://gray-box.net

Wenn Du den installiert hast, dann läuft er auch schon. Den musst Du nicht extra starten. Das ist so üblich bei einem OPC Server.
Steht übrigens auch in dem readme, das Du ja schon gefunden hast.   ;-)

Andy_L


----------



## david.ka (7 Juli 2011)

habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.
dann würde ich sagen: mit einem OPC-Client?!?


----------



## andy_l (7 Juli 2011)

Hi,

ja natuerlich!   

Ich war davon ausgegangen dass die grundsaetzliche Funktionsweise bekannt ist. Man verbindet sich von einem OPC Client auf den Server, legt die Items an und kann sie lesen / schreiben.

Gruss

Andy_L


----------

